# what channels does FTA satellite offer



## jestwaitn (Aug 16, 2012)

hello,

this might be a common question to newbees here, but what do i get when switching from dishnetwork to FTA satellite?

i just want to watch the major networks in the u.s. and cnbc and anything else that is legal.

-jestwaitn


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

ABC, NBC, and CBS available in HD (all 4 times Zones)
CW, MeTV, RTV available
Fox available in SD only via station in Puerto Rico
CNBC not available (scrambled)
PBS, NASA HD, Al Jazeera English SD, Russia Today news SD (Ku band)
There are others available as well.

You will need a 10' C/KU band dish/LNB and an HD receiver


----------



## jestwaitn (Aug 16, 2012)

Davenlr said:


> ABC, NBC, and CBS available in HD (all 4 times Zones)
> CW, MeTV, RTV available
> Fox available in SD only via station in Puerto Rico
> CNBC not available (scrambled)
> ...


ok. cnbc isn't available in the uk?

does the dish need to be motorized or stationery?

how much will this cost? ball park?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> in the uk?


Well, there is North America forum ... It would be more helpful for you to find European sat FTA forums.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I wonder if there's some new updated satellite channel maps out there. I see AMC9, at 83 degrees west, is not in the list of satellites available. Been looking around for a newer list, but the last one, for my Viewsat 9000, was published in 2009. Also, Lingsat is falling behind on upgrading their channel maps for North America, so their information is suspect.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

PrinceLH said:


> I wonder if there's some new updated satellite channel maps out there. I see AMC9, at 83 degrees west, is not in the list of satellites available. Been looking around for a newer list, but the last one, for my Viewsat 9000, was published in 2009. Also, Lingsat is falling behind on upgrading their channel maps for North America, so their information is suspect.


Just put up a 10'er and used Lyngsat. It was pretty accurate. Only a few subchannels they listed were actually not available. I think its about the most accurate listing available.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm really looking at just wanting to point at AMC9 at 83w, for their oldies programming, as is SES1, at 101w and the Anik satellite at 107w. They seem to be the best bets for in the clear programming.


----------

